# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  RDVV PLL 15 WATT FM

## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα!

Κατασκεύασα τον πομπό: http://www.viproje.com/FM_PLL_Modula..._-_14watt.html και http://www.viproje.com/links/click.php?id=4 (ο ίδιος είναι  :Smile:    )

Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται η τιμή του πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στη βάρικαπ και το τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης J310, έβαλα 10pF αλλά δεν ταλαντώνει (προφανώς είναι λάθος)..


Στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτω, έχω κυκλώσει με πορτοκαλί χρώμα τον άγνωστο πυκνωτή. Ξέρετε περίπου ποια τιμή να δοκιμάσω?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## moutoulos

Η τμή του είναι 4,7 PF.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ξέρω πως αλλά μάλλον κάποιος το μετέφερε στα κυκλώματα.
Δεν λέω ποιος (moutoulos)
 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## driverbulba

OK no problem!  :Very Happy:  

Update: Δοκίμασα να δώσω τάση στο VCO και κατάφερα με πειραγμα του πηνίου να ταλαντώσει στη μέση της μπάντας! Παρόλα αυτά όταν συνδέω το pll μέρος, παίρνω τις εξής τιμές:

Τάση στο συλλέκτη του BC547:   0 V
Τάση στη βαρικαπ:       ~2V

αυτό δεν μεταβάλλεται καθόλου, και φυσικά δεν έχω ταλάντωση (τουλάχιστον στα fm). 

-Δοκίμασα 2 διαφορετικά hex οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το προγραμμα.
- Αν δίνω με ποτενσιόμετρο τάση,  όταν πλησιάσω την αναγραφόμενη συχνότητα (στην οθόνη) το TSA5511 κλειδώνει και το LED ανάβει, συνεπώς ανιχνεύει ταλάντωση, και λειτουργεί ο κρύσταλλος.
- Άλλαξα το BC547 μήπως και είναι ελαττωματικό αλλά τζίφος...

Το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να βρίσκεται?

----------


## savnik

Τους 3,2 τους ακούς;

----------


## driverbulba

τι εννοείς? πώς?

----------


## savnik

> τι εννοείς? πώς?



Για να δεις αν ταλαντώνει ο ταλαντωτής του 5511. Αν έχεις παλμογράφο το βλέπεις με αυτόν. Αλλιώς με ένα ραδιόφωνο στους 3,2MHZ στα βραχέα βλέπεις αν υπάρχει σήμα.

----------


## driverbulba

το ραδιοφωνο μου φτανει μεχρι 6,8 Mhz και παλμογράφο δυστυχώς δεν έχω. Αφού κλειδώνει αν δινω με ποτενσιομετρο ταση στη βάρικαπ, δε σημαίνει οτι λειτουργεί ο phase comparator, άρα και ο ταλαντωτής του 5511?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πολύμετρο με ενσωματωμένο συχνόμετρο δεν έχεις ? 
Παλμογράφο δεν έχεις.
Συχνόμετρο δεν έχεις.
Είσαι απροετοίμαστος για μια τέτοια κατασκευή.
Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε σώσει εκτός εάν ζητήσεις βοήθεια από έναν άλλο τεχνικό, που είναι οργανωμένος από εργαλεία, στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## driverbulba

Υπάρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργεί ο συγκριτής φάσης χωρις να λειτουργεί ο ταλαντωτής του 5511?? 

Κυριάκο η εμπειρία σού δείχνει ότι έχεις δικιο, αλλά ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις κάτι με αυτά που έχεις στη διάθεση σου, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν σηκώνει η τσέπη σου τα επιπλέον  :Smile:

----------


## driverbulba

Έχουμε και λέμε.

1) Άλλαξα κρύσταλλο και τίποτα, οπότε ο ταλαντωτής του 5511 δεν εχει προβλημα
2) Σύνδεσα το συλλέκτη του BC547 με τη βάρικαπ μέσω μιας αντίστασης 22ΚΩ (δηλαδή χρησιμοποιήσα το loop filter της έκδοσης με τα 300mw που λειτουργεί) αλλά και παλι τιποτα. 0V στη βάρικαπ.
3) Αφαιρώ το TSA5511 από την πλακέτα, έτσι η βάρικαπ παίρνει 15 volt και ταλαντώνει στους 108Mhz περίπου.
4) Δοκίμασα και με άλλο 5511, μήπως έπεσα σε ελαττωματικό, αλλά τα ίδια.


Συμπέρασμα: Για κάποιον λόγο το UD (pin 1 :Cool:  του 5511 δίνει αρκετό ρεύμα στη βάση του BC547 και το τρανζίστορ άγει πάντα. Ετσι πάντα στη βάρικαπ καταλήγουν 0V. Σωστά?

Γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?   :Unsure:

----------


## driverbulba

Κλειδώνει τελικά. Δεν φταίει ο ταλαντωτής του 5511.

Κάτι περίεργο όμως: αν ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ τη βάρικαπ και μετρήσω την τάση στο συλλέκτη του BC547 βλέπω μια αύξηση της τάσης με το χρόνο από 0V μέχρι 13.5 βόλτ με σχετικά γρήγορη ταχύτητα. Μόλις η τάση φτάσει στα 13.5 βόλτ, σταματάει εκεί.

ΑΝ τότε συνδέσω τη βάρικαπ, μετά από λίγο η τάση πέφτει στα 6.5 περίπου βόλτ, το pll κλειδώνει και ο πομπός λειτουργεί κανονικά.


Αντίθετα αν τροφοδοτήσω το pll με ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΗ τη βάρικαπ, τότε η τάση ανεβαίνει από 0 στα 2 βολτ, και μετά κατεβαίνει με γρήγορη ταχύτητα στο 0. και σταματάει εκεί.


Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό το φαινόμενο?

----------


## driverbulba

κανεις βρε παιδιά?  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Κλειδώνει τελικά. Δεν φταίει ο ταλαντωτής του 5511.
> 
> Κάτι περίεργο όμως: αν ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ τη βάρικαπ και μετρήσω την τάση στο συλλέκτη του BC547 βλέπω μια αύξηση της τάσης με το χρόνο από 0V μέχρι 13.5 βόλτ με σχετικά γρήγορη ταχύτητα. Μόλις η τάση φτάσει στα 13.5 βόλτ, σταματάει εκεί.
> 
> ΑΝ τότε συνδέσω τη βάρικαπ, μετά από λίγο η τάση πέφτει στα 6.5 περίπου βόλτ, το pll κλειδώνει και ο πομπός λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> 
> Αντίθετα αν τροφοδοτήσω το pll με ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΗ τη βάρικαπ, τότε η τάση ανεβαίνει από 0 στα 2 βολτ, και μετά κατεβαίνει με γρήγορη ταχύτητα στο 0. και σταματάει εκεί.
> 
> ...







> κανεις βρε παιδιά?



Μπορείς να αναρτήσεις το σχέδιο εδώ? Στο ενδιάμεσο δες μήπως έχεις κανέναν ηλεκτρολυτικό ανάποδα!!!

----------


## driverbulba

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο, αλλά η πλακέτα (2πλής όψης) έχει ως εξής: pll foto.jpg

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και γενικά οι τιμές είναι διπλοτριπλοτσεκαρισμένα! Τι μπορεί να παθαίνει? Για ποιο λογο κλειδώνει μόνο με τις πιο πάνω προϋποθέσεις?

(edit: Καλύτερη ανάλυση εδώ: http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4709/pllfoto.png )

----------


## savnik

Αν δεν έχεις κάποιο λάθος, δες λίγο τα υλικά που σου έχω κυκλώσει.Αν βγάλεις την αντίσταση 1Κ τότε πρέπει να σου δουλέψει.

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο, δοκίμασα χωρίς την αντίσταση και δεν κάνει τίποτα πάλι...... 

Για να τα συγκεντρώσω: 

με τον ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο συλλέκτη του BC547, με ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΗ τη βάρικαπ, όταν δίνω τροφοδοσία βλέπω τα εξής:

2volt για 3 δευτερόλεπτα, και στη συνέχεια άνοδο των βολτ μέχρι και 14V. Στη διαρκεια αυτής της ανοδικής πορείας της τάσης, αν συνδέσω τη βάρικαπ πριν τα βολτ φτάσουν ~6.8V, τότε παρατηρώ σταδιακή πτώση της τάσης μέχρι να φτάσει τα 0 βολτ.
Αντίθετα, αν, στη διάρκεια της ανοδικής πορείας της τάσης, συνδέσω τη βάρικαπ αφού τα βολτ έχουν ξεπεράσει την τιμή των ~6,8V τότε παρατηρώ σταδιακή πτώση της τάσης μέχρι και  τα 6.8V, όπου κλειδώνει το pll στους 97Mhz και ο πομπός λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ, πείτε μου αν χρειάζεστε να μετρήσω κάτι άλλο ή να παρακολουθήσω κάποια συμπεριφορά..

----------


## savnik

Όταν κλειδώσει το pll στους 97Mhz και το μεταφέρεις πάνω ή κάτω συνεχίζει να είναι κλειδωμένο;

----------


## driverbulba

Ναι, το πάω 97.3 και ξανακλειδώνει. Και μετά 96.5 και πάλι ξανακλειδώνει.
Όμως αν ακουμπήσω π.χ. το τρανζίστορ ταλάντωσης με το χέρι μου, και χαθεί το σήμα από το ραδιόφωνο, δεν ξανακλειδώνει (παραμένει όμως το led αναμμένο, έτσι είναι σε όλα τα rdvv) και η τάση στη βάρικαπ είναι 0V............... 


 :Confused1:

----------


## savnik

Βραχυκύκλωσε τον 68pF που είναι μέσα στον κίτρινο κύκλο και δοκίμασε το.

----------


## driverbulba

Τώρα κλείδωσε!  :Smile:   Αλλά καθυστέρησε πολύ.. Γιατί είχα πειράξει κάποια πράγματα στο loop filter. Κάτσε να το επαναφέρω και θα σου πώ νεα! Σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## driverbulba

Κλειδώνει, κλειδώνει κανονικά Νίκο. Αλλά κάνει γύρω στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Το άλλο πλλ που είχα φτιάξει κλείδωνε μέσα σε 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα. Να το αφήσω έτσι? Ή να κοιτάξω κάτι?

Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι αλλάξαμε ουσιαστικά με τη βραχυκύκλωση του 68pF πυκνωτή?

----------


## dovegroup

Οι πυκνωτές τι ποιότητας είναι,οι αντιστάσεις σου δεν βάζεις μιά φώτο της κατασκευής μήπως και δούμε τπτ περίεργο.
Με πρόλαβες...όταν έγραφα...φώτο αν μπορείς...

----------


## savnik

> Κλειδώνει, κλειδώνει κανονικά Νίκο. Αλλά κάνει γύρω στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Το άλλο πλλ που είχα φτιάξει κλείδωνε μέσα σε 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα. Να το αφήσω έτσι? Ή να κοιτάξω κάτι?



Άλλαξε την αντίσταση 1Κ σε 2,7Κ.

----------


## driverbulba

Ανεβάζω φωτό σε λιγάκι!





> Άλλαξε την αντίσταση 1Κ σε 2,7Κ.



Εννοείς την αντίσταση που πηγαίνει στον πυκνωτή 220μF? Έχει και μία για την πόλωση του bfr91... φαντάζομαι όχι αυτη..

----------


## savnik

> Ανεβάζω φωτό σε λιγάκι!
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείς την αντίσταση που πηγαίνει στον πυκνωτή 220μF?



Ναί.......

----------


## driverbulba

Άλλαξα την αντίσταση αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι στον χρόνο.. Κάνει ~30 δεύτερα να κλειδώσει

----------


## SRF

Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή που βραχυκύκλωσες και δούλεψε σε 1Ν αντί 68π και βάλε παράλληλα στην 47Κ που παέι από την πύλη του ΦΕΤ στην γείωση, μιά δίοδο 1Ν4148 με την άνοδο στην γείωση!

----------


## driverbulba

Να και οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα, αν και καθυστερημένα:
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5333/imgp8193.jpg
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8623/imgp8194l.jpg
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8485/imgp8195n.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img593/7947/imgp8196.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img10/1998/imgp8197v.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img855/4827/imgp8198l.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img688/3075/imgp8199.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img846/9605/imgp8200q.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img94/3439/imgp8201.jpg

Γιώργο δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα τα δικά σου γιατί δεν έχω τη δίοδο..

----------


## driverbulba

Φίλε Γιώργο με 1nF και δίοδο στην πύλη του j310 δεν κλειδώνει πουθενά... Οπότε επέστρεψα σ' αυτό που είπε ο savnik και βραχυκύκλωσα τον πυκνωτή. Τι άλλο μπορώ να δοκιμάσω/ελέγξω?

----------


## SRF

> Να και οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα, αν και καθυστερημένα:
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5333/imgp8193.jpg
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8623/imgp8194l.jpg
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8485/imgp8195n.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img593/7947/imgp8196.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img10/1998/imgp8197v.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img855/4827/imgp8198l.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img688/3075/imgp8199.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img846/9605/imgp8200q.jpg
> ...







> Φίλε Γιώργο με 1nF και δίοδο στην πύλη του j310 δεν κλειδώνει πουθενά... Οπότε επέστρεψα σ' αυτό που είπε ο savnik και βραχυκύκλωσα τον πυκνωτή. Τι άλλο μπορώ να δοκιμάσω/ελέγξω?



Παρατήρησα κάτι στις φωτό... που είναι τραγικό λάθος!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ στην πάνω πλευρά χαλκού της πλακέτας σου!!! Το ότι είναι διπλής όψεως και έχει την πάνω πλευρά ως γη του κυκλώματος δεν σε ώθησε να κολλάς ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ τα εξαρτήματα που στο ένα τους ακροδέκτη συνδεόνται στην γείωση του κυκλώματος? 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38672 

Πρώτα διόρθωσε αυτό ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ που μπορέις πλέον να τα κολλήσεις ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ... και μετά το ξαναβλέπουμε!!!  :Wink:

----------


## driverbulba

OK είναι πλέον γειωμένα τα εξαρτήματα και στην πάνω γείωση. Διαφορά στον χρόνο κλειδώματος δεν παρατήρησα αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι να είχε άμεση σχέση, τα κόλλησα πάντως! Και ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση!

----------


## driverbulba

Επανέρχομαι, ολοκλήρωσα την κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού με το LM338K, τοποθέτησα και το τρανζίστορ εξόδου με μια πολύ καλή ψύκτρα.

Οταν αυξάνω το ρεύμα στο mosfet, RFιάζεται η πλακέτα και σβήνει το backlight της οθόνης, το pll ξεκλειδώνει και γενικά δεν έχω έξοδο. Αυτά σε κεραία απλό δίπολο που με τον άλλο πομπό που έφτιαξα... φυσάει!!

Σε φορτίο 50ohm που έφτιαξα, επίσης εμφανίζεται αυτή η τρέλα..  Πείραξα και τα πηνία (άπλωμα - μάζεμα σπειρών) αλλά τίποτα.


Τι μπορώ να αλλάξω?

----------


## driverbulba

Στο βίντεο αυτό που μόλις ανέβασα περιγράφω το πρόβλημα. Ίσως να βοηθήσει..

http://youtu.be/FW1ATzw8o8Q

----------


## driverbulba

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν σβήνει το πράσινο led, o πομπός μπαίνει σε λειτουργία "Select Frequency" και απενεργοποιείται η ενισχυτική βαθμίδα........

----------


## Nikolaskn

> Στο βίντεο αυτό που μόλις ανέβασα περιγράφω το πρόβλημα. Ίσως να βοηθήσει..
> 
> http://youtu.be/FW1ATzw8o8Q




Κατ'αρχας δυο αντιστασεις των 10 ωμ σε σειρα βγαζουν 20 ωμ.Το φορτιο που εχεις πετα το.Ο πυκνωτης που βαζεις παραλληλα δεν γειωνει την RF ..αλλα δημιουργειται ενα κυμαινομενο κυκλωμα που συντονιζει σε αγνωστη συχνοτητα και εχει αγνωστη αντισταση.Αν δεν βαλεις ενα σωστο φορτιο ΔΕΝ προκειται να παρεις σωστες μετρησεις.Υποθετω οτι σχεδον ολη η ισχυς ειναι σε στασιμα τα οποια επιστρεφουν στην πλακετα σου και στο PLL

----------


## andrewsweet4

Το παιδι εχει 5 αντιστασεις σε σειρα αν παρατηρησεις... οι 2 ειναι τουβλακια, και οι αλλες 3 μου φαινονται 1/4 του βαττ ακριβειας ή κατι τετοιο. Αυτο που με κανει να σκεφτομαι εμενα, ειναι οτι αν κατεληγαν σε αυτες τις αντιστασεις πανω απο 5-6 βαττ, θα βλεπαμε να βγαζουν καπνους κατευθειαν, κατι που δεν βλεπω εδω. Αντιθετως ζεματαει πολυ γρηγορα η ψυκτρα του τρανζιστορ εξοδου ου εχει και πολυ μεγαλη θερμικη μαζα. Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, παντως εχω μυριζομαι οτι τα στασιμα ειναι στο θεο...! Φιλε driverbulba νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να παρεις μια γεφυρα στασιμων...

----------


## Nikolaskn

Ναι εχεις δικιο...στραβωμαρα μου.Τελικα δεν βγαινει η ισχυς στο φορτιο..ολα ειναι στασιμα.Μαλλον θα χρειασθει και ενα σωστο νταμυ εκτος απο την γεφυρα στασιμων

----------


## driverbulba

Κατ' αρχήν καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και κατασκευές!!

Δηλαδή η ιστορία θέλει γέφυρα και ξαναφτιάξιμο των πηνείων? Στο σχέδιο δεν αναφέρεται η το πάχος του πηνιοσύρματος για τα πηνία εξόδου. Αυθαίρετα χρησιμοποίησα 1mm.. Μήπως είναι πολύ?

Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο για μέτρηση της εξόδου (με ανόρθωση ή κάτι τετοιο) μπας και καταφέρω να γλιτώσω αγορά γέφυρας?

Επίσης το αραίωμα των σπειρών του πηνίου, μεγαλώνει την αυτεπαγωγή του?

----------


## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για την εν λόγω γέφυρα, για χρήση στα FM?

----------


## perithess

Καλησπέρα Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά.
Με βάση αυτά που είδα στο βιντεο που έβαλες πιστεύω ότι για αρχή δεν σου χρειάζεται η γέφυρα αλλά σου χρειάζεται ένα σωστό φορτίο για να μπορείς να ανεβάζεις ισχύ και να μήν σου ξεκλειδώνει. Επίσης τα πηνία είτε με 0,8 είτε με 1 χιλιοστό παχος σύρματος για την ώρα δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Για να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου προτείνω να φτιάξεις ένα φορτίο 50Ω με αντιστάσεις φιλμ άνθρακα που έχουν χαμηλές παρασιτικές χωρητικότητες σε υψηλές συχνότητες και δεν θα σου δημιουργούν στάσιμα , δηλαδή θα είναι μία τέλεια εξομοίωση κεραίας. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτό για φορτίο η αυτό που έχει και έξοδο για να μετρήσεις την τάση εξόδου και να υπολογίσεις την ισχύ εξόδου. Σχετικά με τις γέφυρες ζετακι δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα λόγια οπότε θα σου πρότεινα να μην την αγοράσεις.

----------


## driverbulba

Δεν έχεις περάσει τα link..  :Smile:

----------


## savnik

> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις *αυτό* για φορτίο η *αυτό*.



Δες τα έντονα γράμματα.

----------


## electron

Νίκο θα συμφωνήσω στα όσα ειπώθηκαν. Καταρχάς χρειάζεσαι μια γέφυρα και μια σωστή κεραία ή κάποιο τεχνητό φορτίο. Η zetagi για την ισχύς και την εφαρμογή που την θες, θα έλεγα ότι είναι αρκετή.

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και τα λινκ (αμέλεια μου, δεν τα είδα λόγω χαμηλής φωτεινοτητας στο λαπτοπ)!

Τι προτείνετε να κάνω με τα πηνία εξόδου μόλις ετοιμάσω το dummy? Είναι κάποιο από τα 3-4 πηνία πιο κρίσιμο για την προσαρμογή κλπ ή είναι όλα εξίσου υπεύθυνα για τα προβλήματα με τα στάσιμα?

----------


## perithess

Τα πηνία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να δημιουργούν στάσιμα σε προηγούμενα στάδια και όχι τόσο στην έξοδο ( δεν παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο απλά δεν έχεις την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου) . Βέβαια την έξοδο θα μπορείς να την προσαρμόσεις με συντονιστικό αλλά νομίζω ότι αν βάλεις αντί για σταθερούς πυκνωτές στο φίλτρο μεταβλητούς θα πάρεις την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου αλλά πλέον δεν θα είναι broadband το πλλ. Στο ξαναλέω φτιάξε ένα σωστό φορτίο με αντιστάσεις άνθρακος (ΟΧΙ ΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΣ) και νομίζω θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις πιο σωστά συμπεράσματα

----------


## electron

Κατ εμέ τα πηνία παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο. Βρήκα από το δίκτυο ΑΥΤΟ το σχέδιο, το οποίο αναφέρεται σε pll της rdvv όπου τα πηνία αναγράφονται ευδιάκριτα.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλή χρονιά. Αν αυτό που βλέπω στο βίντεό σου στο 1:58'' ειναι το φορτίο, υπάρχει θέμα. Αντιστάσεις τουβλακια με αντιστάσεις 1/4βατ σε σειρά:
1) τα τουβλακια δεν ειναι ανθρακος και δεν κανουν για φορτια.
2) οι 1/4 βατ ειναι πολυ μικρες.
Ακομα και αν βαλεις αντιστασεις ανθρακος ( 2βατ ειναι το μεγιστο) π.χ αν δεν κανω λαθος με προχειρο υπολογισμο, 20 αντιστασεις 1ΚΩ-2βατ ανθρακος ωστε να εχεις ενα φορτίο 50Ω - 40βατ, για τα FM δεν κανει, παλι θα εχεις φουλ στασιμα. Τα φορτία με αντιστασεις ανθρακος πανω απο 50mhz δεν παιζουν καθολου καλα.
χρειαζεσαι για τα φμ κατι τετοιο 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-250-Watt...item56414064d4
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Watt...item56496e4f02
σε μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα και με εναν ανεμιστήρα
και ποιο φθηνο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-each-New-1...item5ae12b1c3a
ή έτοιμο φορτίο
π.χ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/75-watt-50-o...item2c68ec472c
αλλίως δεν θα μπορεσεις να δοκιμάσεις την λειτουργία του σωστά και μπορεί να κάψεις και τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

Με φορτία με αντιστάσεις ανθρακος παντως να ξερεις θα εχεις πολλά στάσιμα, οσο τελειο κατασκευαστικά να το κάνεις.
Για αρχή φορτίο κανε με αυτα με τα λινκ που σου εδωσα οιο πανω ή αντιστοιχα αν βρεις ποιο φθηνα τετοια εξαρτηματα ή ετοιμο φορτίο (ενα προχειρο search εκανα copy paste) και μετα αγοραζεις και γεφυρα.

εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα με αντισταση 100βατ οπως στα πιο πανω λινκ και με μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα και ενα blower και θα εισαι αρχοντας στις δοκιμες.

ποιο μοσφετ εχει εξοδο να δω το datasheet??
επίσης αν μπορεις ανέβασε και το σχέδιο του πομπου.
Τα μοσφετ να ξερεις θέλουν προσοχή στην τάση πύλης. αν ξεπεράσεις κάποιο όριο θα καεί. 





> Το παιδι εχει 5 αντιστασεις σε σειρα αν  παρατηρησεις... οι 2 ειναι τουβλακια, και οι αλλες 3 μου φαινονται 1/4  του βαττ ακριβειας ή κατι τετοιο. Αυτο που με κανει να σκεφτομαι εμενα,  ειναι οτι αν κατεληγαν σε αυτες τις αντιστασεις πανω απο 5-6 βαττ, θα  βλεπαμε να βγαζουν καπνους κατευθειαν, κατι που δεν βλεπω εδω. Αντιθετως  ζεματαει πολυ γρηγορα η ψυκτρα του τρανζιστορ εξοδου ου εχει και πολυ  μεγαλη θερμικη μαζα. Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, παντως εχω μυριζομαι οτι τα  στασιμα ειναι στο θεο...! Φιλε driverbulba νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να  παρεις μια γεφυρα στασιμων...



Ναι με καποια βατ θα ντουμανιαζε το φορτίο σε δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## merkas

*Απαγορεύονται τα γκρικλις.*

----------


## driverbulba

Mερκούριε ξαναγράψτο στα ελληνικά γιατί το σβήσαν  :Smile: 

Έφτιαξα το dummy σε αυτό το λινκ γιατί βρήκα πιο εύκολα τη δίοδο, το δοκίμασα στην έξοδο του πομπού. Η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν ότι μπορούσα να γυρίσω λίγο περισσότερο το ποτενσιόμετρο χωρίς να RFιάζονται τα πάντα. Αλλά και πάλι στα 3/4 περίπου του ποτενσιόμετρου σβήνουν οθόνες και λαμπάκια. Η ψύκτρα του τρανζίστορ ζεσταίνεται αρκετά, και δε μετράω περισσότερο από 1 watt στην έξοδο.  Απλώνω-μαζεύω τα πηνία και βλέπω πολύ μικρή διαφορά. Μάλλον τα στάσιμα είναι στο θεό, και φταίει η έξοδος......

Τάκη το σχέδιο είναι στο 1ο πόστ αυτού του θέματος, και το τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι το RD15HVF1..

----------


## Nikolaskn

οκ  καλο ειναι να φτιαχνεις κατι..οποτε τωρα το πετας και διαβαζεις το ποστ 48 προσεκτικα

----------


## driverbulba

Εχω δοκιμάσει πρόχειρο (γελοιο) φορτίο, κεραία συντονισμένη (δουλεύει άψογα στην ίδια συχνότητα σε επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα που έχουμε στο πολυτεχνείο) και φορτίο............

Πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ακόμα ότι το πρόβλημα μου ειναι το φορτίο. Παρόλα αυτά περιμένω αυτό που μου προτεινε ο τζιτζικας.

Τι μπορώ να κάνω με την έξοδο του πομπού, μεχρι να έρθει το καινούριο φορτίο?

----------


## electron

Υπάρχει και μια πιθανότητα το mosfet που έχει να είναι βλαμμένο, αν όπως λες σε κεραία σωστά συντονισμένη, έκανε τα ίδια.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αλλά και πάλι στα 3/4 περίπου του ποτενσιόμετρου σβήνουν οθόνες και λαμπάκια. .



αυτό σαν βραχυκύκλωμα μου κάνει. Σαν προστασία απο το lm338κ. παει πολυ  ψηλά το ρευμα και μπαινει η προστασία που ριχνει την ταση εξόδου.




> ...... σε *επαγγελματικό*  μηχάνημα που έχουμε στο πολυτεχνείο) και φορτίο............



επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα πάντως δε το λες του cdm 

χωρις φορτίο δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και πολλά.
ενα σωστό φορτίο + μια γεφυρα βατ-στασιμων ειναι το ελαχιστο για να ελενξεις πομπούς.

edit:  ειδα και το βιντεό σου. αν δεν έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος το μηχανακι στην  κατασκευη, παίζει να σου αυτοταλαντώνει το μοσφετ εξόδου ( στο μηχάνημα  μεσαίων να καταλάβεις στην αρχη της κατασκευής που δεν είχαμε συνδέσει  με σωστό τρόπο τα μοσφετ εξοδου, με το παραμικρό αυτοταλάντωναν [π.χ  οταν ανεβάζαμε το ρεύμα ηρεμίας πάνω απο 150A-χωρίς οδήγηση!!!]. στα  μεσαία!, σκέψου στα φμ τι θα γίνεται χωρίς γειώσεις κτλ. τα μοσφετ ωραία  αλλα μυστήρια.....
πρεπει  να θωρακίσεις την κατασκευή και καλες γειώσεις.  και να μην ξεπεράσεις  τα 4-5vdc Vgs απο οτι βλεπω στα διαγράμματα αν και δεν το εχω δουλέψει  το εν λόγω μοσφετ. 
βαλτο σε κουτι με γειωσεις καλές και πυκνωτές  100νφ στην τροφοδοσία, βρες φορτίο και γέφυρα που ουτις άλλως θα τα   χρειαστείς και για άλλες κατασκευές να δεις τι  γινεται..........................
over!

----------


## leosedf

Σταύρο τα 6 μηνύματα σου γίνανε 1. Αν μπορείς ΜΗΝ γράφεις μια πρόταση ανά μήνυμα.

----------


## staurosv

http://sv3auw.blogspot.gr/2009/08/dummy-load-1.html

http://www.nt7s.com/blog/tag/manhattan/

ΑΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΕΙ ΤΟ RV15VF1 ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΟΝΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 10 ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΛΑ ΑΞΕΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ  ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΕΤ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ 15ΩKAI 1,4 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ

ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ 16 WATT ΜΕ 200 ΜVATT..

ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΕΓΩ PCB ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΝΕΑΡ ....

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ  ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ

TO SXEDIO  EINAI EDO...http://www.facebook.com/ouzounis.stayros

----------


## driverbulba

OK όλα καλά. Επιτέλους έχω έξοδο! Δεν ήταν θέμα φορτίου. Ήταν θέμα του πηνίου στο συλλέκτη του RD15HVF1, που πάει προς κεραία...  Ήθελε 3 σπείρες αντί για 2, τώρα δε μου επιστρέφει πολλά και δεν RFιάζονται οθόνη και λαμπάκια.

Πάντως θέλει δουλειά ακόμα για να βγάλει πάνω από 10 watt και χωρίς γέφυρα θα με ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετα..

----------


## staurosv

oi σπειρεσ  στην εισοδο  του rd15hvf1 εναι αυτο   περιμενω να μου στειλεις εκεινα τα hex..

----------


## driverbulba

Η κατασκευή έλαβε οριστικά τέλος! Τα πηνία κατασκευάστηκαν πολύ προσεκτικά σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, (στη διάμετρο του πηνίου συνυπολογίζω και το παχος του πηνιοσύρματος 2 φορες!!)

Σε DAIWA CN-801 γέφυρα, μέτρησα σχεδόν σε όλη την μπάντα 14-15W, με 1.3 στάσιμα σε απλό δίπολο, με μεταβολή των στοιχείων του!!

----------


## silvan

> Κλειδώνει, κλειδώνει κανονικά Νίκο. Αλλά κάνει γύρω στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Το άλλο πλλ που είχα φτιάξει κλείδωνε μέσα σε 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα. Να το αφήσω έτσι? Ή να κοιτάξω κάτι?
> 
> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι αλλάξαμε ουσιαστικά με τη βραχυκύκλωση του 68pF πυκνωτή?





γεια όλοι καλά με όλους


αυτό το πρόβλημα έχει βρεθεί μια λύση;
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ωστόσο, εάν παίρνετε 220uF


γρήγορη κλειδαριά
Η αλλαγή αυτή θα σημαίνει ότι η ομαλή λειτουργία

----------

